

Microsoft Hololens looks amazing - anuragsoni
https://www.microsoft.com/microsoft-hololens/en-us

======
vph
I will believe it when I see it.

~~~
anuragsoni
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6sL_5Wgvrg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6sL_5Wgvrg)

I believe they had a live demo for it too.

